
Show HN: GitHub Night Mode - amitmerchant
https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/github-night-mode
======
necessity
Personally I use an userstyle for Stylish which makes every website dark, then
I add exceptions. I tried doing the other way around, i.e. dark themes in a
per-website basis, but it's never satisfying as I was constantly opening new
websites not covered by my dark themes, such as news stories, etc.

~~~
saghm
Which style do you use for this? I tried doing something like that once, but
there were issues with visibility in a lot of the sites, so I ended up having
to go back

